# Process to print a name change ad in Australian newspaper



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am currently an Australian permanent resident and I would like to change my name in my Indian passport. *My passport has my Given Name only and I would like to add my Last Name in it*.

The process to make any change to the name is very tedious. I have to print 2 name changes ads in leading newspapers. One in Indian newspaper because I have an Indian passport and another *ad in Australian newspaper* as I am residing here. 

I have got an ad printed in Indian newspaper and brought the copy with me to Melbourne and now I have to get an ad printed in a newspaper here in Melbourne.

Can anyone tell what's the process?* How can I get an ad printed here*. In India i had to get an affidavit..what should i do to print an ad in Australian newspaper. Can I use the same affidavit or do i need to get some other form of document 

Which newspaper would be the best for this purpose? How much would it cost?

Look forward to seeing some valuable information.

Thanks Heaps!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've never heard of this before. Is this an Indian thing?

All the major newspapers in Australia are owned by only two companies: News Limited and Fairfax Media. Each capital has usually one of each - for example Melbourne has The Age (Fairfax Media) and Herald Sun (News Ltd). I would contact them for more information:

News Ltd: News Classifieds - Place an ad
Fairfax Media: https://advertisers.com.au


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you .. I will contact these guys


----------



## shineinsyd (Jan 8, 2017)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently an Australian permanent resident and I would like to change my name in my Indian passport. *My passport has my Given Name only and I would like to add my Last Name in it*.
> 
> ...



Hi Tanu, I am dealing with similar issue, were you able to get the ad published in australian newspaper ? 
Can you please help me with the steps . 

Thank you


----------



## saatish_raj (Jan 1, 2015)

shineinsyd said:


> Hi Tanu, I am dealing with similar issue, were you able to get the ad published in australian newspaper ?
> Can you please help me with the steps .
> 
> Thank you


Hi Shineinsyd, Please help me with the newspaper link, and also can i post add in india online?


----------



## saatish_raj (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Tanu,

Please suggest which news paper in sydney is good for name change add ?

Thanks,
Saatish


----------



## VasRam (Apr 20, 2021)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently an Australian permanent resident and I would like to change my name in my Indian passport. *My passport has my Given Name only and I would like to add my Last Name in it*.
> 
> ...


Hi Tanu,
Am having similar issues, would you be able to share the advertisement template you used for Australian News paper? And which News paper did you use? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VasRam said:


> Hi Tanu,
> Am having similar issues, would you be able to share the advertisement template you used for Australian News paper? And which News paper did you use? Thanks


Are you sure that it’s required ?
I have not come across any such rule in Australia 
Can you give me a link ?
Cheers


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Hi All,
Can someone please explain the size and format for the name change Adv? Does it require a photo?
Which newspapers & how to publish?
Please shed some light with details.
Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cairnz said:


> Hi All,
> Can someone please explain the size and format for the name change Adv? Does it require a photo?
> Which newspapers & how to publish?
> Please shed some light with details.
> Thanks,


You don’t need to give any ad
Check the website of the state you are in and see the rules
You probably just have to make an application, pay the fees and it’s done
Cheers


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Thanks NB... however, I am in the last step of this process. vfs global melbourne returned my documents twice. Had a call from them too. Need ads on 2 Aussie newspapers.
There is a check list and should provide documents under condition 6.


----------



## sarrz (May 24, 2021)

did anyone get to process this? since the current requirement is for two national newspapers, can I use state newspapers as well? Also, what ad was posted exactly? I mean in India you post 'changing name from this to that, s/o, w/o, and address, so what address do you post the ad with...an Indian or an Australian address? or is there any general format?
Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Jiju John (Jun 24, 2021)

Cairnz said:


> Thanks NB... however, I am in the last step of this process. vfs global melbourne returned my documents twice. Had a call from them too. Need ads on 2 Aussie newspapers.
> There is a check list and should provide documents under condition 6.
> View attachment 99596


Hi Did they tell you any particular template for ad that should be followed?
And for the two public/school Indian documents Is our Indian Driving license and School Marksheets are enough?

Thanks.


----------



## Jiju John (Jun 24, 2021)

sarrz said:


> did anyone get to process this? since the current requirement is for two national newspapers, can I use state newspapers as well? Also, what ad was posted exactly? I mean in India you post 'changing name from this to that, s/o, w/o, and address, so what address do you post the ad with...an Indian or an Australian address? or is there any general format?
> Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Did you get any leads?


----------



## Jiju John (Jun 24, 2021)

VasRam said:


> Hi Tanu,
> Am having similar issues, would you be able to share the advertisement template you used for Australian News paper? And which News paper did you use? Thanks


Did you get any leads?


----------



## Jafary (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes, I have the same issue.. Anyone found a way to get thro this. Local Newspaper adv or whats the other option they mentioned? (OR) Gazette notification? would that be easier than local advertisement in Australia? Thanks


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Name change in Australia on Indian passport


Hello all, I want to change my name on my passport after marriage. VIC asked to post ad in national Australian newspaper for name change? Can someone guide me on this? Which newspaper is better and details process about it.




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Hope this will help everyone. Please let me know if you have any related questions.


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Jiju John said:


> Did you get any leads?


See here








Name change in Australia on Indian passport


Hello all, I want to change my name on my passport after marriage. VIC asked to post ad in national Australian newspaper for name change? Can someone guide me on this? Which newspaper is better and details process about it.




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Jiju John (Jun 24, 2021)

Cairnz said:


> See here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I am in Sydney in 482 visa, and got bridging 190 visa, and have not completed 3 years of stay in NSW, in that case is NSW name change certificate mandatory. I have Indian government Id proofs for the new name.


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Jiju John said:


> Did you get any leads?





Jiju John said:


> Thanks a lot. I am in Sydney in 482 visa, and got bridging 190 visa, and have not completed 3 years of stay in NSW, in that case is NSW name change certificate mandatory. I have Indian government Id proofs for the new name.


As I mentioned previously, please contact VFS Sydney to get the latest check list/ email a detailed enquiry. I believe it's one Indian newspaper & one Aus newspaper for NSW. Correct me later if this is wrong.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Very few newspapers are doing classifieds these days. I don't think any of the old Fairfax papers are doing it now... from a national perspective that mostly just leaves NewsCorp






News Concierge | Advertising & Digital Marketing, Made Easy. Anytime, Anywhere.


News Concierge, News Corp's all in one advertising platform, helps you reach more customers, build your brand and sell more. Digital marketing and print advertising all in one platform, saving you time. Advertising made easy.




www.newsconcierge.com.au


----------



## gratitude786 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am going through VFS checklist for effecting a name change in Indian passport. I am a Australian permanent resident.
I have attached screenshot of condition 6 of the checklist that mentions advertising in 2 Australian national newspapers
I am having few questions relating to it
My questions are -
1) Which 2 Australian national newspapers should be considered?
2) Can anyone please share the template for the name change
3) It also says " Permanent residency holders can submit two public documents issued by
Australian government." - Can Name change certificate issued by " Registry of Birth, Death and Marriage" and Medicare card constitute as two public documents for submission? If not, what other documents would be eligible for submission.

Would really appreciate if I can get help on resolving above doubts.

Thank you for your time in go through this.


Regards,
PR


----------

